# Redmi 3s/Prime Battery test with Jio 4G



## s15797 (Jan 20, 2017)

Redmmi 3s/prime is the best budget smartphone that comes with a massive 4100 Mah battery, but does the battery last enough?!
Check out the video in which i tested the battery by using it with continous Jio4G on throughout...
Check out the astonishing results...

Redmi3s/3s Prime+Jio 4G Battery Test(You will be shocked) - YouTube

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------

